# TiVo Roamio Pro with Lifetime for $699.99



## spherular

These auctions are now closed

If you are interested in codes see here - http://bit.ly/1qD8F8T

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I was recently given the opportunity to buy a Roamio for $699.99 with lifetime which was delivered and set up a few days ago.

I'm now selling Premiere and Stream with the hopes of paying for my new Roamio.

... [edit] no longer available (Premiere XL4 with Lifetime)
... [edit] no longer available (Stream)

I was given 3 codes and have so far only used one for the Roamio, but given I already have 2 mini's I doubt I'll need them. The codes are similar to those I have read about before (employee/retail discount) which seem to allow you to buy as many 4 minis at the lower price

TiVo Roamio DVR
$149.99 + $9.99/mo. service, 1-year commitment required
$499.99 (includes one-time service payment)
TiVo Roamio Plus DVR
$299.99 + $9.99/mo. service, 1-year commitment required
$599.99 (includes one-time service payment)
TiVo Roamio Pro DVR
$399.99 + $9.99/mo. service, 1-year commitment required
$699.99 (includes one-time service payment)
TiVo Mini
$49.99 + $5.99/mo. service, 1-year commitment required
$174.00 (includes one-time service payment)
TiVo Stream
$97.50

By my calculations the Pro is the best choice as the Plus + harddrive option break even with the discount and I'd rather have the warranty intact (still $29.99 for 3-years)

So if you bought a Roamio Pro and 4 minis with lifetime from Tivo you would normally pay

Pro - $599.99
Service - $499.99
4 x Mini with lifetime (@249.98) - $999.92
Total = $2099.90 + Tax

With the code I used you would save *$703.91*

Pro - $399.99
Service - $300.00
4 x Mini with lifetime (@174.00) - $696.00
Total = $1395.99 + Tax

Even shopping around you save *$473.91*

Pro - $523.95 (amazon)
Service - $399.99 (existing user discount)
4 x mini with lifettime (@86 + 149.99) - $943.96
Total = $1867.90 + Tax

Right now I'm thinking I may give these codes to some family who have expressed an interest, but if there is legitimate interest here I may auction them off. I'm reluctant to put them on eBay as I don't think the average eBay buyer understands the value.

If anyone has a suggestion of how best to use them please feel free to comment. Obviously I don't want a hundred posts all saying "I'll take them off your hands" as I have family already lined up in that spot.


----------



## tatergator1

I assume these were part of the SellMoreTivo.com "Sales Accommodation Program".

Those are awesome deals. I could see those codes going for $200 or so. Posting in the Buyer/Seller area of this forum with links to the eBay listings would get you a knowledgeable crowd as to what exactly you were selling. The questions becomes, are you sure they are still valid? Perhaps the 3 codes are linked, and once one is used, the remaining codes are voided.


----------



## jwbelcher

If your concerned about selling the promo codes, which I've seen on Ebay a few times, I'd suggest buying the units outright with lifetime and auction them. It will probably maximize your return. For me, I have a hard time buying a coupon code for 100 bucks, but would buy the NIB units with lifetime at an attractive discount via "buy it now". It ties up more of your own cash, but probably the most straight forward way to get the most return on these promo codes. Be sure to price compare with other deals.


----------



## spherular

I checked the three codes after my roamio arrived.

The first one failed, but the other two worked ok, inviting me to check out with the lower price showing - see pics (if I attached them ok)

I may go the eBay route, just don't want give these away and people not appreciate it


----------



## jwbelcher

I'd sure appreciate them, but like your savings show, you'll still lose cash by selling them for a few hundred bucks. Go the Ebay route - someone will still get a deal and you'll make enough to cover the one you already bought.


----------



## spherular

The problem with buying the units is that they are tied to my account and I'd need to swap them over. I'm not sure how TiVo would react - do they own the right to refuse a transfer or void a lifetime subscription?

Also any buyer would be worse off if I sold a unit rather than a code as there would be two lots of shipping costs and higher selling fees on ebay. That would have to be absorbed in a comparison so I would want to sell it higher than the buyer would pay.

The best offer for roamio pro + lifetime for existing users I've seen is $899.99 (on a mailer sent around Christmas)

The deal I would have is $200 cheaper, but assuming I get $850, I would have to pay $20 to ship it from my home and then ebay and paypal fees would be around $120 so I would make a loss as my state charges sales tax!

+$850.00
-$699.99 - Tivo + Service
-$49.00 - Sales Tax to TiVo @ 7%
-$127.50 - Ebay and Paypal @ 15%
-$20.00 - shipping
= -$46.49


----------



## jwbelcher

spherular said:


> The problem with buying the units is that they are tied to my account and I'd need to swap them over. I'm not sure how TiVo would react - do they own the right to refuse a transfer or void a lifetime subscription?
> 
> Also any buyer would be worse off if I sold a unit rather than a code as there would be two lots of shipping costs and higher selling fees on ebay. That would have to be absorbed in a comparison so I would want to sell it higher than the buyer would pay.
> 
> The best offer for roamio pro + lifetime for existing users I've seen is $899.99 (on a mailer sent around Christmas)
> 
> The deal I would have is $200 cheaper, but assuming I get $850, I would have to pay $20 to ship it from my home and then ebay and paypal fees would be around $120 so I would make a loss as my state charges sales tax!
> 
> +$850.00
> -$699.99 - Tivo + Service
> -$49.00 - Sales Tax to TiVo @ 7%
> -$127.50 - Ebay and Paypal @ 15%
> -$20.00 - shipping
> = -$46.49


Ouch. You could ship directly from TiVo to prune off the shipping cost (buying after the winning bid). Also, you could buy using a new account to prevent getting tied to your account. Still, the fees / tax add up, so I guess its not the best deal.


----------



## spherular

Ok Listed them on eBay

http://bit.ly/1qD8F8T

all offers considered


----------



## tatergator1

When you say "all offers considered", did you intend to include a "Make Offer" button with the Buy it Now?


----------



## jwbelcher

spherular said:


> Ok Listed them on eBay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321303299193
> 
> all offers considered


I think you were right about your original worry. I just saw a listing end this evening that sold for 24.15.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TIVO-DISCOU...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## spherular

The make an offer button is active. Feel free to use it

The offer code sold for $24.15 was the code sent to all existing users before Christmas. It offers a Roamio Pro + Lifetime for $899.99, whereas the code I am offering is for $699.99 and can also be used for discounted Minis and Streams.

The $899.99 code does not work for me anymore, so I hope that seller tested it before putting it up on eBay


----------



## iceturkee

spherular said:


> The make an offer button is active. Feel free to use it
> 
> The offer code sold for $24.15 was the code sent to all existing users before Christmas. It offers a Roamio Pro + Lifetime for $899.99, whereas the code I am offering is for $699.99 and can also be used for discounted Minis and Streams.
> 
> The $899.99 code does not work for me anymore, so I hope that seller tested it before putting it up on eBay


your intial bid for the code is $400, if i understand correctly? so why would i spend 4 bills for the code plus the $700 for the unit and lifetime.


----------



## spherular

iceturkee said:


> your intial bid for the code is $400, if i understand correctly? so why would i spend 4 bills for the code plus the $700 for the unit and lifetime.


The Bid is the "buy it now" price. Which if you wanted to completely kit out your home (Tivo Pro, 4 minis) would save you over $700 on the retail price from Tivo and over $470 if you use amazon.

If you only want the roamio pro and no mini's then paying $400 may not work for you, so make an offer - the option to make an offer is on the page

or click here


----------



## needgeech

Just looking for a Roamio Pro and a Mini. . .looks like I would save around $235 here. . .so I could offer $200. Paypal of course. . .but why pay ebay fees when I saw this here??



spherular said:


> The Bid is the "buy it now" price. Which if you wanted to completely kit out your home (Tivo Pro, 4 minis) would save you over $700 on the retail price from Tivo and over $470 if you use amazon.
> 
> If you only want the roamio pro and no mini's then paying $400 may not work for you, so make an offer - the option to make an offer is on the page


----------



## spherular

needgeech said:


> Just looking for a Roamio Pro and a Mini. . .looks like I would save around $235 here. . .so I could offer $200. Paypal of course. . .but why pay ebay fees when I saw this here??


I'm open to private offers...The eBay fee would be around 10% so to "net" $200 before paypal fees I would expect to see around $222 on eBay.

Also, eBay buyers usually use credit cards with Paypal. More fees there so if you were transferring cash with zero fees then that would save the 2.9% + $0.30 so equivalent to $230 on eBay.

Obviously any offers will be considered, but the auction still has a few days to run. Feel free to send a PM if you want to formalize this offer.


----------



## rizo

Just Go to Sellmoretivo.com watch the video take the test and you will get your own codes


----------



## spherular

rizo said:


> Just Go to Sellmoretivo.com watch the video take the test and you will get your own codes


It's not quite so easy as you need to be in the retail trade to get codes from there. They ask for your employee number and other data that is verified on an ad hoc basis. I know people get rejections so you're welcome to try, but if your try to fake it you risk your tivo having its lifetime service revoked - not a risk I'd like to take.


----------



## rizo

Thanks For the info , Just thought you were not Being reasonable about Your selling Price.


----------



## spherular

rizo said:


> Thanks For the info , Just thought you were not Being reasonable about Your selling Price.


The selling price is a "buy it now" price based on the potential of over $700 in savings if you buy a Roamio Pro and 4 minis.

I know some people may only want one mini or just the Roamio alone so $400 would be excessive. I don't know the market for this so am open to offers as the listing shows.

I have had a few higher and low offers and will make a decision as the listing end data gets closer


----------



## TVjunky

needgeech said:


> Just looking for a Roamio Pro and a Mini. . .looks like I would save around $235 here. . .so I could offer $200. Paypal of course. . .but why pay ebay fees when I saw this here??


Why would you pay $200 to save $25? no deal here

In any case 
Roamio Pro as low as $500 no tax online
lifetime PLSR code $399
mini $90 no tax online
lifetime $149
---------------------------
$1138.00

coupon $200
Roamio pro w/life $699
mini w/life $174
tax $40
----------------------------
$1113.00


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> Why would you pay $200 to save $25? no deal here
> 
> In any case
> Roamio Pro as low as $500 no tax online
> lifetime PLSR code $399
> mini $90 no tax online
> lifetime $149
> ---------------------------
> $1138.00
> 
> coupon $200
> Roamio pro w/life $699
> mini w/life $174
> tax $40
> ----------------------------
> $1113.00


- $500 for a Roamio Pro is a tough find and if you do find it do you trust the retailer? $524 on amazon is a safer number in my opinion
- $86 for mini on Amazon so you could save another $4 there
- so savings would be more like $45 with the calcs I used above, but tax does come into it of course so that could be wiped out if you're in a high tax state.

The key point is that everyone has their own calculations and what works for one person, does not work for another. I suggest a "buy it now" price of $400 on eBay as someone may want to buy multiple items. For others they are entitled to offer to pay less.

As I said before I'm happy to consider all offers


----------



## needgeech

Do you know that 4 Minis will work--beyond being able to add them to cart and checkout? Will 5 or 6 Mini's work as well?

What I'm getting at as these are supposed to be 1 dvr of choice and/or 1 Mini. Can anybody with experience vouch that ordering 4 (or Mini's) will actually net 4 (or more) Mini's DELIVERED?????



spherular said:


> The selling price is a "buy it now" price based on the potential of over $700 in savings if you buy a Roamio Pro and 4 minis.
> 
> I know some people may only want one mini or just the Roamio alone so $400 would be excessive. I don't know the market for this so am open to offers as the listing shows.
> 
> I have had a few higher and low offers and will make a decision as the listing end data gets closer


----------



## TVjunky

needgeech said:


> Do you know that 4 Minis will work--beyond being able to add them to cart and checkout? Will 5 or 6 Mini's work as well?
> 
> What I'm getting at as these are supposed to be 1 dvr of choice and/or 1 Mini. Can anybody with experience vouch that ordering 4 (or Mini's) will actually net 4 (or more) Mini's DELIVERED?????


Only available for a limited time, while supplies last to retail employees who have completed a TiVo® eLearning module. TiVo® reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time, for any reason, including the Promotional Subscription pricing any time in the future.
Only certain current employees identified by TiVo of the retailers for which this promotion was designated (the "Retailers") are eligible for this promotion. User must pass employment verification by TiVo, and must receive an award code from TiVo to be eligible. Furthermore, you must remain an eligible employee of Retailer to continue to receive Promotional Subscription pricing as part of this Offer. This Offer is non-transferable.
Offer is for: One (1) TiVo Roamio DVR for $149.99 + $9.99 monthly service or $499.99 (includes one-time service payment option), (1) TiVo Roamio Plus DVR for $299.99 + $9.99 monthly service or $599.99 (includes one-time service payment option), (1) TiVo Roamio Pro DVR for $399.99 + $9.99 monthly service or $699.99 (includes one-time service payment option), (1) TiVo Mini for $49.99 + $5.99 monthly service or $174.00 (includes one-time service payment option), (1) TiVo Stream for $97.50, subject to the terms of this offer and any taxes, if applicable.
In the event that you are no longer an eligible employee of Retailer, or TiVo otherwise discontinues this Offer and/or the Promotional Subscription pricing, your existing subscription to the TiVo service received as part of this offer shall revert to the then current one (1) year monthly TiVo subscription price.
Connection to TiVo service required via a broadband internet connection and wired or wireless home network (Ethernet cable or compatible wireless network adapter required, sold separately).
Not eligible for Multi-Service Discount. Cannot be combined with any other offer, including TiVo rebates.
TiVo DVRs come pre-activated and your subscription begins immediately.
Money Back Guarantee applies only to initial activation if canceled within 30 days and DVR is returned for a full refund.
No early termination fee applies to subscriptions received as part of this Offer.
Terms and conditions of the TiVo Service Agreement, available at tivo.com/policies

Promotional offer is for One (1) TiVo Roamio DVR, (1) TiVo Roamio Plus DVR, (1) TiVo Roamio Pro DVR, (1) TiVo Mini (available with purchase of a TiVo Roamio DVR), (1) TiVo Stream per eligible user.


----------



## TVjunky

spherular said:


> - $500 for a Roamio Pro is a tough find and if you do find it do you trust the retailer? $524 on amazon is a safer number in my opinion
> - $86 for mini on Amazon so you could save another $4 there
> - so savings would be more like $45 with the calcs I used above, but tax does come into it of course so that could be wiped out if you're in a high tax state.
> 
> The key point is that everyone has their own calculations and what works for one person, does not work for another. I suggest a "buy it now" price of $400 on eBay as someone may want to buy multiple items. For others they are entitled to offer to pay less.
> 
> As I said before I'm happy to consider all offers


electronichotdeal.com/tivo-roamio-pro-dvr-tcd840300/

TiVo® - Roamio Pro DVR TCD840300
RRP: $599.99
Your Price: $479.98
(You save $120.01)
Brand: TiVo
Weight: 1.00 LBS
Shipping: Free Shipping


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> electronichotdeal.com/tivo-roamio-pro-dvr-tcd840300/
> 
> TiVo® - Roamio Pro DVR TCD840300
> RRP: $599.99
> Your Price: $479.98
> (You save $120.01)
> Brand: TiVo
> Weight: 1.00 LBS
> Shipping: Free Shipping


http://www.scamwarners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=188431

There is a lot of talk about people getting stuff dropshipped from bestbuy...this site seems to do the same. Again not a risk I would take, but each to their own.


----------



## spherular

needgeech said:


> Do you know that 4 Minis will work--beyond being able to add them to cart and checkout? Will 5 or 6 Mini's work as well?
> 
> What I'm getting at as these are supposed to be 1 dvr of choice and/or 1 Mini. Can anybody with experience vouch that ordering 4 (or Mini's) will actually net 4 (or more) Mini's DELIVERED?????


For a start, 5 or 6 minis would be pointless unless you are ordering more than one base TiVo. They only support 4.

In terms of getting 4 delivered, I have seen people getting 3 delivered - previous sellers on eBay have made this claim, but "knowing a guy who knows a guy" is not going to reassure you.

As I said before, you know what you are getting when you order a code, you need to value it according to your potential saving and appetite to risk. Should you only want (or need) 1 tivo and 1 mini then you would offer a price for the code based on the savings quoted.

Each individual's circumstances are different and the fact that there are only 2 codes on offer mean than some want to pay more to secure it.


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> Promotional offer is for One (1) TiVo Roamio DVR, (1) TiVo Roamio Plus DVR, (1) TiVo Roamio Pro DVR, (1) TiVo Mini (available with purchase of a TiVo Roamio DVR), (1) TiVo Stream per eligible user.


Worth noting is that the terms here state the offer is for each of the above - there is no "OR" so you could buy A Roamio Pro, Roamio Plus, Roamio DVR, Roamio Stream and 3 Roamio Minis (as it says one mini with a Roamio DVR)

The terms are vague so it's understandable why they would let you buy more through the online shop. I'm sure TiVo don't mind you buying more for your own use, you may just have trouble with transferring them.


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> electronichotdeal.com/tivo-roamio-pro-dvr-tcd840300/
> 
> TiVo® - Roamio Pro DVR TCD840300
> RRP: $599.99
> Your Price: $479.98
> (You save $120.01)
> Brand: TiVo
> Weight: 1.00 LBS
> Shipping: Free Shipping


have you looked at the "About Us"

http://www.electronichotdeal.com/about-us/
http://www.walts.com/about.php

They are identical and the first has even left "Walts" in their text. This does not look like a legitimate seller. Just a warning if you were going to use them.

Whois information is suspect too

Domain Name: ELECTRONICHOTDEAL.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1840597237_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.enom.com
Registrar URL: www.enom.com
Creation Date: 2013-12-28 01:46:00Z
Registrant Name: WHOISGUARD PROTECTED
Registrant Organization: WHOISGUARD, INC.
Registrant Street: P.O. BOX 0823-03411
Registrant City: PANAMA
Registrant State/Province: PANAMA

Oh and 1lb shipping weight for a Tivo?


----------



## spherular

One has sold...

One remains http://bit.ly/1qD8F8T


----------



## jwbelcher

Did someone really just use the Buy it now for 400 bucks for the discount?


----------



## spherular

yes they did...

If you are new to TiVo and want the best discount, it is potentially the best way to do it. You know you are buying direct from TiVo after all.


----------



## jwbelcher

Yes, I can see that, especially if your making a whole-home purchase. However, you've just made out much better than the buyer (on a free code). In their best case scenario, you got 400 while they got 300 off. Who knows, maybe you could've got someone to buy it now for 500. People do the darnedest things.


----------



## spherular

jwbelcher said:


> Yes, I can see that, especially if your making a whole-home purchase. However, you've just made out much better than the buyer (on a free code). In their best case scenario, you got 400 while they got 300 off. Who knows, maybe you could've got someone to buy it now for 500. People do the darnedest things.


It's never as clear cut as that. There is risk on my side too, I'm sure I don't have to list them!

There may be someone willing to pay more, but that person may take months to come forward...."A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush!"


----------



## jwbelcher

Yep, very aware. Especially if they try to claim the code wasn't valid after they use it. 

If it all clears, hats off to you!


----------



## spherular

jwbelcher said:


> Yep, very aware. Especially if they try to claim the code wasn't valid after they use it.
> 
> If it all clears, hats off to you!


Thanks, I just wanted to pay for my own Roamio Pro...so hopefully this will do it.


----------



## TVjunky

spherular said:


> Thanks, I just wanted to pay for my own Roamio Pro...so hopefully this will do it.


Well you did plus some

your old equip sold for

$612 + $400 coupon sale + next coupon

they must have a lot of cash and they will buy multiple Roamio pro's and resell but you may get a return if Tivo declines the multiple purchases


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> Well you did plus some
> 
> your old equip sold for
> 
> $612 + $400 coupon sale + next coupon
> 
> they must have a lot of cash and they will buy multiple Roamio pro's and resell but you may get a return if Tivo declines the multiple purchases


There are fees and shipping costs to factor in, but I should have covered my costs.

A TiVo rejection is not really my fault. I declared in the auction that my liability ends at the point the code is sent. Should the buyer think differently then of course there may be problems - but that is my risk to manage


----------



## godsey1

And I thought that I got a heck of a deal on mine from E-Bay at $535.00 shipped.

Tony


----------



## spherular

godsey1 said:


> And I thought that I got a heck of a deal on mine from E-Bay at $535.00 shipped.
> 
> Tony


I sold my XL4 and stream separately so you may have received a better amount!


----------



## spherular

I have 3 more codes to sell...the other two sold at "Buy it Now" prices, but feel free to make an offer if anyone is interested

http://bit.ly/1qD8F8T


----------



## TVjunky

spherular said:


> I have 3 more codes to sell...the other two sold at "Buy it Now" prices, but feel free to make an offer if anyone is interested
> 
> If the other two sold for $400 Why are you selling these for $350?


----------



## spherular

It took a while for them to sell and I had a lot of requests at much lower level...not everyone will buy a roamio and 4 minis in one go after all.


----------



## spherular

I've had to drop the price to $250 as another seller with codes is wanting to stop me selling.

I don't need the money and was just trying to pay for all my TiVo purchases.

If you're interested feel free to contact me


----------



## leonardo-sf

I see you're still selling the discount codes, but it looks like a lot of others have jumped in too doing the same thing. I just threw in an offer, but I doubt that it will go anywhere. Thanks for keeping us all posted.


----------



## spherular

I just made contact...let me know if you didn't receive anything


----------

